# In need of advertising help



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone know of a program, or a website where I can pull up a map that will show all addresses and who lives there? Looking to do some flyers for spring work, but I dont want to do a mass mailing, I need to pick and choose certain neighborhoods.. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

NSA.com
National Security Administration Dot Com


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

thelettuceman;1768182 said:


> NSA.com
> National Security Administration Dot Com


Then what?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

thelettuceman;1768182 said:


> NSA.com
> National Security Administration Dot Com


:laughing::laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

giggity;1768225 said:


> Then what?


Ask how much per address.


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

You can buy mailing list that target any area you want. You can do zip code income probably street or neighborhood. Check on line we have not bought any in 6-7 years and we used them for landscaping not snow. So I don't remember who we bought the list from. 
They don't cost that much. Your big cost is what you are sending out and postage. Just send out so many a week or month. That's what we did on landscaping.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

giggity;1768225 said:


> Then what?


See Post # 4


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mega cab;1768457 said:


> You can buy mailing list that target any area you want. You can do zip code income probably street or neighborhood. Check on line we have not bought any in 6-7 years and we used them for landscaping not snow. So I don't remember who we bought the list from.
> They don't cost that much. Your big cost is what you are sending out and postage. Just send out so many a week or month. That's what we did on landscaping.


Did you get a good return doing this? I'm guessing it is worth doing.


----------



## JerryA31 (Sep 10, 2012)

Check with your local post office. I remember seeing their advertising for direct mailing but not any of the details. I'm sure you could target a specific neighborhood or zip code in your area, just ask at your post office.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JerryA31;1792590 said:


> Check with your local post office. I remember seeing their advertising for direct mailing but not any of the details. I'm sure you could target a specific neighborhood or zip code in your area, just ask at your post office.


https://www.usps.com/business/every-door-direct-mail.htm


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Infousa.Com allows you to target certain areas by map. Also, you might try zillow.


----------

